# The one ring



## Dark_wraith (Sep 5, 2002)

Ok i am probably gonna get a reputation for whinging but i swear that i dont mean to! 

Anyhoo, onto my question. I was wondering just what exactly IS the power of the one ring?? I mean turning invisible is a cool trick and older life is even cooler but surely that isnt the true power of it. I was just wondering whgat specific things it can do. 

OH AND BEFORE I GET TOLD OFF I AM NOT SAYING THAT THE RING ISNT POWERFUL! I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT EXACTLY IT DOES YET!


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 5, 2002)

The ring gives power according to the stature of the wearer.

It's chief ability is in the domination of other wills-- particularly those that wear/wore the other rings.

This didn't work with the dwarves, though... and the elves hid their rings....


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 5, 2002)

Also... the invisibility of the ring is a side effect of it's transporting the wearer to the wraith-world somehow.

Elves exist on both of those planes simultaneously (like Glorfindle.)

The Nazgul mostly exist in that plane... and need black cloaks to give themselves form in our world. The Fading process that might have overtaken Frodo would have sapped his vitality until he ended up much the same way.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Sep 5, 2002)

yeah but if what you say is true then sauron only has power over those with rings of power or those who have once touched them. plus he has power over the 9 without the 1 ring so i dont see the point in him wanting it so bad.

What else can the ring do??


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 5, 2002)

I said *particularly*... not "only!"

Frodo could have commanded the Nazgul if he could had time to train himself. Until a claimant could do that, the Nazgul would serve Sauron.

...

The ring is addictive... and it seems to temp its wears with delusions of grandeur.

It both gives the desire and the power to be great-- however, those that go down that path are usually betrayed, because the ring embodies many characteristics of Sauron's spirit.


----------



## ltas (Sep 5, 2002)

The One Ring will basically give to it's owner the ability to command everything. Peoples' and creatures' minds, weather, forces of nature, darkness and light, fire, water, earth and air... 
At least that's how I've always understood it.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2002)

Interesting, but incorrect interpretation I'm afraid, Itas. If Sauron could have commanded all those things that you mention, he would have been thoroughly invincible! Being able to command the weather is something unimaginably powerful, and it would have affected eg. the outcome of the Battle of the Last Alliance, in Sauron's favour.
What exactly do you mean by being able to control 'darkness and light'? Wouldn't that be either a 'force of nature' or the weather? Anyway.. 

Tolkien is very, very vague about the true power of the One Ring. It is obvious that in Sauron's posession it is far more powerful than in anybody else's, because it is his own power that exists within the Ring. Somebody else, equally or even more powerful, would be able to harness that power, but only Sauron, I fancy, could control it utterly. 
Soo.. It is actually total speculation to say anything specific, as far as I know. I haven't read the HoME, so I'm not 100% sure..


----------



## pohuist (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goroshimura _
> *I said *particularly*... not "only!"
> 
> Frodo could have commanded the Nazgul if he could had time to train himself. Until a claimant could do that, the Nazgul would serve Sauron.
> *



That is actually incorrect. The Nasgul, while turned into wraiths with the use of the One, were the slaves of their own rings, which were in Sauron's possession. Nobody but the master of their rings (the 9) could command them.

Also, I believe there was an old thread on wraithing, existing in both worlds, etc., also discussing the powers of the Ring. Maybe one of the mods can provide a link.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Sep 5, 2002)

i could have sworn that i read somewhere that the one ring has the power to control all the other rings.

"One ring to rule them all, one rign to bind them." etc...

Plus there is the way frodo tells gollum how he could command him (gollum) to kill himself if he didnt do as asked. I was under the impression that the owner of the one ring could command all others with rings or others who had worn them. Except for the elven rings as they were forged by the elves and not sauron.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 5, 2002)

the one ring WAS sauron. He put a whole lot of his will into the making of it. Sauron is only like 70% complete without the one ring. I just pulled that number out of nothing but you should get my point


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 5, 2002)

The One Ring has power and domination over all of the other rings. The wearer of the One Ring has the power to see the thoughts of those who are wearing the rings and to dominate the wearers. So yes, the nine rings are answerable and under the control of the One. The Nine rings all have the same amount of power, the same with the seven, and the same with the three. There is not a master ring among any of the nine, seven, or three. The One is the master of all.

Essentially, the wearer of the One Ring could possibly control all of the wearers of the other rings of power. Frodo could have done this if he had had the strength to do so, but he did not, and he would have been destroyed had he tried. Sauron, however, did have the power to control all the rings.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dark_wraith _
> *i could have sworn that i read somewhere that the one ring has the power to control all the other rings.
> 
> "One ring to rule them all, one rign to bind them." etc...
> ...



He sure could. If he was Sauron, *and* the others would wear their rings. And the elven rings as well. As you say, "one ring to rule them all".
Now,
1. ALL rings except the One were forged by the elves, not just the 3.
2. When Sauron had the One, the elves hid the 3 and did not wear them, so he couldn't discover the owners and/or command them.
(until the Battle of the Last Alliance)
3. The Nasgul did not wear their Rings, Sauron had them, so he could command the Nasgul even without having the One, and so that nobody else could command them.
4. The Ring gave power according to the power the owner had without it, so Frodo being the master of the One would not necessarily be able to control a bearer of any other ring.
5. Frodo could command Gollum because Gollum sweared on the Ring (which was more important to him than even his own life) to help and not harm Frodo.
6. While the 7, 9 and 3 were all answerable to the One, the One did not directly corrupt their bearers, rather through its power the bearers became enslaved by *their own rings*, which in term were dominated by the One. So, once the bearers became corrupted one had to own their rings, and not necessarily the One to dominate them. This is a very important point and the answer to question why Sauron did not make any more Nasgul. He could not, because he only had 9 rings. If Sauron tried to give one of the 9 to another man, that man will eventually become a Nasgul, but the orginal Nasgul will cease to be one.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> 
> 2. When Sauron had the One, the elves hid the 3 and did not wear them, so he couldn't discover the owners and/or command them.
> ...



Thanx for ur help and i agree with all of your stuff except these two. Firstly at least 1 of the elven rings was worn because the lady of the golden wood had one on her finger and she claimed that the elven rings were different to the others as they were made for good.

And frodo said that he would PUT ON the ring and command gollum which i thought meant that it was the rings power rather than frodo's promise that would make him kill himself.

Thanx


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 6, 2002)

But keep in mind that Sauron did not have possession of the ring while Galadriel was seen wearing hers at the Mirror.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 6, 2002)

I would heartily agree with Pohuist's post.
But I also wonder,to what purpose did Sauron retrieve the dwarf rings? Aside from the fact that his plan's failed with them and he desired vengeance upon them.
What was he going to do with the ring's he recovered?Keep them or reissue them?And if he were to reissue them,would he give them to more susceptible dwarf's?Or were the ring's able to be given to any of the people's of ME?


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 6, 2002)

Well... he did offer to trade his dwarf rings for the Ruling ring....


----------



## ltas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Interesting, but incorrect interpretation I'm afraid, Itas. If Sauron could have commanded all those things that you mention, he would have been thoroughly invincible! Being able to command the weather is something unimaginably powerful, and it would have affected eg. the outcome of the Battle of the Last Alliance, in Sauron's favour.
> *



In my very humble opinion Sauron *did* have the control over the forces of nature, weather etc. (unfortunately I can't provide any examples of this in the book at the moment, but if anyone is interested of continuing the debate, I would be happy to present evidence of Sauron's alleged powers). However, I suppose that even _with_ the ring Sauron is not invincible - there are other forces that oppose Sauron's power and balance his effect on the world. 



> *
> What exactly do you mean by being able to control 'darkness and light'? Wouldn't that be either a 'force of nature' or the weather? Anyway..
> *


For those who haven't noticed it yet - my English stinks. But anyway, I wouldn't classify darkness and light as weather or forces of nature (darkness may accompany one or another of course). As I have understood it, Sauron was for example able to delay the arrival of dawn, especially in the territories under his dominion.

It is still my belief that Sauron as the Lord of the Ring rules more than just the spiritual world and person's mind and will.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmm, you may be right, but I myself cannot recall any such weather-controlling. I almost agree with you on the delaying of dawn-part, but I need quotes to back that up (looking as we speak)..
Oh yes, and this:


> _Last posted by Itas_
> However, I suppose that even with the ring Sauron is not invincible - there are other forces that oppose Sauron's power and balance his effect on the world.


And by these 'other forces' I can only assume that you mean the Valar. I agree, but I meant that he would be invincible to the musterable power in Middle-Earth. I mean, if Tulkas himself would stride into Mordor, he would probably manage to overthrow Sauron on his own; not to mention with the aid of other Valar (Oromë, Aulë, etc.).


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmmm... During the Seige of Gondor Sauron does hide the sun for a few days - but it still rises. I believe that the darkness is more of a curtain of smoke and clouds than a direct change of the weather.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 6, 2002)

Morgoth,in the peak of his power could change the contours of the earth and thus alter some weather patterns.However even he was powerless to affect the light of the sun and moon(though not without trying).At best he could put up dark clouds of vapour to act as cover for his forces as a temporary measure.
It seems that Sauron also had this limited ability.
Nevertheless it is a long bow to draw a comparison in control of the weather and the ability to conjure up dark smoke.
Sauron was master of Mordor,his power though able to stretch out at need was limited by it's border's.Itas is correct in saying that Sauron ruled more than just the spiritual world of his servant's,he also dominated the mind and will of all his servant's.
It was an inevitable fact that after Sauron set himself up as a monotheistic autocracy with both roles combined,his people's could look to no other.
Sauron's power was immense,and I can only assume that you mean that the combined forces of dwarf's,elve's and men were the balancing factor.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dark_wraith _
> *
> 
> Thanx for ur help and i agree with all of your stuff except these two. Firstly at least 1 of the elven rings was worn because the lady of the golden wood had one on her finger and she claimed that the elven rings were different to the others as they were made for good.
> ...



You're welcome.

I said Elves did not wear their rings until the Battle of the Last Alliance. As Confusticated pointed out Sauron did not have the One at the time the events in LOTR take place, so Galadriel did wear her ring. There is an indication that Gandalf did too, and I don't think there is any evidence, but I would assume that so did Elrond. Elven rings were indeed different as they were nevet toiled by Sauron, but they weren't necessarily made for good, they were made for preservation (which is not always good), thus, they passed from ME together with the remaining elves when the world started to change afetr the victory.

I think you're correct about Frodo saying he will put on the Ring. I now vaguely remember reading something to that effect.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

Nenya and Dwimmerlaik -- you came here earlier. Pretty much took the words out of my mouth. I would only add the the affair with Caradras doesn't suggest (IMO) that Suron cound indeed master weather either(and neither Saruman for that matter).

Caradras wasn't called "the Cruel" for nothing, there's suggestion in the text that it had mind of its own. And in the conversation with Gimly, Gandalf merely states that Sauron's arm has grown long. I don't think Sauron knew that the Fellowship was trying to go through Caradras, if he was the master of the weather and knew it they would not be able to escape. An avalanche and a group of Orcs from Moria with search and recovery mission would do the trick.

Generally speaking, there is no indication anywhere (AFAIR) that Maiar had any power to control weather (unless you believe that Goldberry is a Maia), and even if they were, those would be Maiar of Yavanna and not of Aule (as was Sauron).


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goroshimura _
> *Well... he did offer to trade his dwarf rings for the Ruling ring.... *



That's interesting, can you back it up?
I don't think there wouldl be 'more succeptible dwarves' but since the rings did nothing for Sauron, why not retrieve them, a better use might present itself at some point.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 6, 2002)

Dear Pohuist,
I know what you mean as per Gandalf and Gimli's conversation.
I was trying to say that at need,Sauron could project his strength quite a distance distance from Mordor,wether it be in a short campaign of his armie's or an extended harrasment and occupation of Moria by orc's.
I agree that Caradhras was a wild card in this instance with a mind or rather a will of it's own.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

My post was in support of yours, not in contradiction. I just wanted to preemt an argument that could have been made against your post by someone.


----------



## ltas (Sep 8, 2002)

pohuist: about S. offering the Seven in exchange for the One - as far as I can remember this is mentioned by Gimli during the Council of Elrond. (If that was what you were asking Goroshimura to back up).

---
About the weather controlling: I as well do not see the events at Caradhras as a undoubtable proof of Sauron's control over the weather. Though there is no direct indications of the Maiar being able to affect the weather, however some observations might suggest such a thing. For example, according to the Lossoth the Witch-king was in his time able to create storms and "make frost or thaw at his will". Surely if a wearer of a lesser ring is able to achieve this so would be his master?
Of course Sauron can not be blamed for every strom, but in some cases Numenoreans suffered from exceptionally unfavourable wind conditions on times when that would serve the purposes of Sauron.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 8, 2002)

This brought to my mind an interesting thought. I believe that Galadriel had control over the weather in Lothlorien and that Elrond had control of the weather in Rivendell - at least that was the idea that I got. Perhaps those who are powerful enough can control the weather to a certain extent and to the extent that their power lets them and to the extent that the Valar let them. Also, Elrond and Galadriel were Ringbearers which could explain their control of the weather in their dominions. Sauron obviously had control over the weather in his domain as did Saruman. This leads me to believe that certain powerful people (i.e. Maia or Ringbearers) had control over the weather in their domains but not necessarily in the rest of ME. Sauron could easily have pulled his power out of Mordor during the Seige of Gondor to affect the weather because he had grown extremely powerful and because his abode was actually quite near Gondor.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 9, 2002)

Itas, thanks for the quote, I will look it up. That, indeed, is what I asked.

Both you and Nenya, good observations about the weather. I may be forced to reconsider my position. Elrond and Galadriel were indeed tre masters of weather in their realms.
However, all of the examples you give (Sauron in the 2d age, Witch-King, Elrond, Galadriel) are concerned with ring-bearers, *having their ring on*. Maybe the Rings gave that special power to bearer. Are there any examples of someone else having control over weather without a ring of power? (Besides Golberry) Do you think that being a Maia compensates for lack of ring (Sauron in 3d age)? In absence of these, I still hold a view that Sauron could not master the reather and he just made a lot of smoke, so the sun could not be seen.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 10, 2002)

Very hard questions. I would think that having a Ring of power does indeed give the wearer a certain power over the weather - however that is just for the Children of Iluvatar. I believe that the Maiar, being lesser beings and yet alike to the Valar, could possibly control certain aspects of ME which no one else was able to touch even without the aid of a Ring. I am thinking along the lines of (please forgive my lack of knowledge about the Silmarillion) that since the Valar had these powers (i.e. Ulmo had power over the waters) that perhaps the Maiar also had these powers to a lesser degree being Ainur of lesser degree. However, not all Maiar would have powers in the same areas, hence why some of the Maiar would have more control over the weather than others.This would demonstrate that Sauron was in complete control of the weather in Mordor, and this is evidenced by the fact that the climate and land is exactly how Sauron would have wanted it to be. This theory could possibly also give Saruman some control over the weather in his realm, but that would depend on where he was gifted.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 10, 2002)

See, but that reverts to my previous argument that Maia of Aule (Sauron) would not have control over weather while Maiar of Yavanna may, as Maiar of Ulmo do indeed have some control over seas (I am sure something to that effect was mentioned, among other things, in UT and the Sil in the story about Tuor). I am not convinced, actually, Sauron had control even over Mordor's weather -- the land was made the way it was through the labour of Orcs, and if you have enough fire and smoke, you may change a lot, including climate.


----------



## Dark_wraith (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *I said Elves did not wear their rings until the Battle of the Last Alliance. As Confusticated pointed out Sauron did not have the One at the time the events in LOTR take place, so Galadriel did wear her ring. There is an indication that Gandalf did too, and I don't think there is any evidence, but I would assume that so did Elrond.. *





GANDLAF HAD AN ELVEN RING!!?? 

Where is this mentioned?? I must have skipped it by accident??


----------



## In Flames (Sep 10, 2002)

Gandalf had the Ring of Fire,Narya. It first belonged to Círdan, but he gave it to Gandalf on his arrival in Middle-earth. 
It was one of the three elven rings.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 10, 2002)

Ugh... this goes too deep for my knowledge of the Sil. and other ME histories. I am going to be reading them soon and then perhaps I can explain myself a little better. Now, however, I can only say that I do like the idea that the Maiar of the Valar are gifted in the places where their particular Valar is gifted. Since this is looking like the truth to me, I can say that perhaps Sauron could not control the weather as you say. However, I cannot go very deep into this subject as I am not very familiar with what I am talking about.  Yes, fire and smoke could change a lot. If Gandalf had been able to control the weather would he not have stopped the snow on Caradhras? If Sauron could control the weather then Gandalf certainly should have been able to do so as well. But then Gandalf had a Ring as well. So, that poses a new teaser. If Galadriel and Elrond could control the weather through their rings, then why couldn't Gandalf do so as well?


----------



## Alcfalath (Sep 11, 2002)

Nenya, your query on Olórin (Gandalf) being powerless to stop the Caradhras storm goes back to the ancient history of Middle Earth, when the Miai first came to Middle Earth.

In origin a Maia of Manwë and Varda, Gandalf came to the northwest of Middle-earth after a thousand years of the Third Age had passed, with four others of his order. At the Grey Havens, Círdan entrusted him with the Red Ring, Narya, to aid him in contesting the will of Sauron.

This power entrusted to Olórin by Círdan was to be used against Sauron, not Curunír (Saruman) who was a fellow Istari of the race of Ainur. He was also the Head of his Order, and the head of the White Council. His name Curunír means 'Man of Skill', and this can implicate that he had learned many powers and controlled many things, hence "Saruman the Wise", and as Wizards were an Ancient race and had deep connections with the earth and Nature Curunír had a unmeasurable control over the weather. Olórin was of the same league as Curunír but didn't have the power to contend with him, though he was much wiser. This power struggle between Orthanc and Caradhras could not have been won by Olórin as he was at the disadvantage, subdued by weather and by a delay of action. 

I Hope this clears this up for you.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 11, 2002)

Did Saruman have immeasurable control of the weather?And if so,what use did he make of such control?
I certainly don't believe that he influenced event's on Caradras,though he was probably aware and not displeased with the turn of event's.I believe that Caradras engineered the snow squall and slides on his own and not through any external influence.
The Istari were expressly forbidden to use their power's whilst in ME(though it is obvious that Saruman and possibly the blue wizards eventually ignored this edict).Their task was to unite opposition to Sauron using advice and persuasion.Gandalf,holding true to his commitment,could not and would not fight fire with fire.
The refuge's of the elve's were personified by the elve's ideal's of ME.Into them they poured their dwelling's,garden's,music and poetry and mostly their lore and understanding.For the refuge's of the elve's were just that,refuge's.They no longer had the land's of ME to contnue their many kingdom's of old,nor the people's to fill them.
The refuge's were the last abode of those still lingering in ME,unwilling to leave,they made their land's' a sanctuary of all they remembered and wished to preserve.
So it is perhap's unsurprising,that if lesser mortal's(men,hobbit's etc.)were to enter these land's,they may well walk away with the impression(probably inevitable given the mental and physical stimuli)that that everything in the land that they had visited was fair and unchanging,including the weather.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 11, 2002)

Alcfalath, thank you for your post! I did hear some things that I had not heard before; however, I agree with Dwimmerlaik, and I do not believe Saruman had anything to do with the snow on Caradhras. I believe that the mountain had a will of it's own and that was what kept the Fellowship from crossing. I do not believe Saruman was involved.

What Dwimmerlaik says about the elven dominions makes perfect sense especially since the elven rings' main power was in preservation.

Dwimmerlaik: Could you direct me to where it is said that the Istari were forbidden to use their powers while in ME? Is it in the Sil.?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 11, 2002)

> Whereas now their emissaries were forbidden to reveal themselves in forms of majesty, or to seek to rule the wills of Men or Elves by open display of power...


From Unfinished Tales, _The Istari_. 

And no indeed, no Man, Maia or Elf could control the weather in M-E; Saruman controlled the mountain only in the movie (which is incredibly flawed in this sense), but in the book it was the mountain itself, posessed perhaps by one of the fleeing spirits from Angmar. Saruman watched the Gap of Rohan, not the Redhorn Gate; and probably not even Caradhras very attentively.
Good try though Alcfalath, and I can see that your knowledge of Tolkien is well-founded. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks Lantarion! However, I have a question. That quote seems to be saying that the Istari were forbidden to use their power to rule the wills of men and to give themselves majestic forms. This does nothing to tell me that they were forbidden to use it to combat the weather, kill a Balrog, aid men against evil forces, etc. Am I missing something, or were the Istari allowed to use their power for these uses?


----------



## ltas (Sep 11, 2002)

Sorry to interrupt, Lantarion and Nenya  

Of the forces balancing Sauron's power:


> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *And by these 'other forces' I can only assume that you mean the Valar.*
> 
> _Originally posted by Dwimmerlaik _
> *Sauron's power was immense,and I can only assume that you mean that the combined forces of dwarf's,elve's and men were the balancing factor. *


My view on this is that every mind (hobbit, dwarf or Man) that opposes Sauron's will can be seen as a "balancing force". Sauron's main power is still in the controlling of minds and those who do not sumbit, will also become obstacles to conquering others.
Of course the main resisters of the Enemy are the more powerful beings such as the Valar, elves, ents and wizards. In addition, there are other forces that are perhaps not actively involved in the war against Sauron, but their influence might be just as important. Though it isn't mentioned in the book, one could guess that beings like Radagast and Tom B. would be very interested in preventing S. to extend his realm further to Middle-earth.



> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *However, all of the examples you give (Sauron in the 2d age, Witch-King, Elrond, Galadriel) are concerned with ring-bearers, having their ring on. Maybe the Rings gave that special power to bearer. Are there any examples of someone else having control over weather without a ring of power? (Besides Golberry) Do you think that being a Maia compensates for lack of ring (Sauron in 3d age*



There is one argument in the favor of Sauron being able to control the weather *without* the ring. 
The One is Sauron himself. None of the other ring-bearers did participate in the forging of their rings, whereas Sauron put his spirit, wisdom, will and power to the One. The One is only one of the embodiments of Sauron and does not possess any powers that Sauron doesn't have. He might be less "complete" without it and perhaps his influence on everything is weaker, but still he isn't less able.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 11, 2002)

I seem to agree with Lantarion, that's something new indeed  



> _Originally posted by ltas _
> *Sorry to interrupt, Lantarion and Nenya
> 
> There is one argument in the favor of Sauron being able to control the weather without the ring.
> The One is Sauron himself. None of the other ring-bearers did participate in the forging of their rings, whereas Sauron put his spirit, wisdom, will and power to the One. The One is only one of the embodiments of Sauron and does not possess any powers that Sauron doesn't have. He might be less "complete" without it and perhaps his influence on everything is weaker, but still he isn't less able. *



Can't agree with this at all. The One is not Sauron himself, it is not his embodiment and they are not the same. It surely posesses some things that Sauron does not, like the ability corrupt the bearers of other Rings through their rings. The bearer of the One could see other Rings, whilst ringless Sauron could not. On the other hand, Sauron could command his armies while the Ring could not. They are both parts of the same spirit, but of course, he *IS* less able without it. If they were the same and he wasn't less able the whole story in LOTR didn't have any point whatsoever.


----------



## Goro Shimura (Sep 11, 2002)

The Ring also gave Sam the ability to understand orc.


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 12, 2002)

The master ring,Sauron's ring,was an extension of himself.It didn't even need to be worn to act in unison with it's owner,so long as it stayed in it's master's posession.
Without it,Sauron's power was diminished-equal to the amount that he poured into it,nevertheless the latent power that he still held was formidable.
Any bearer of this one ring,other than Sauron,found that in it's wear,certain physical and sensory senses were increased.Hobbit's(and I'm including Gollum here),found that wearing the ring,they would become invisible and their sense of hearing and language were greatly increased.Isildur,the only other being to bear the ring,recorded no such advantages.
The ring would sooner or later corrupt any bearer other than Sauron,for reason's already stated.It did not corrupt any other bearer because of what it was,rather it corrupted any bearer other than Sauron,because of how and why he made it.
The ring had a"spirit"and"will"of it's own largely as a byproduct of it's making.It"knew"it was made by Sauron,and I surmise it felt or thought in accordance with Sauron's wishes.

To Itas,
I would say this,elve's,ent's,wizards,men and Tom B.would certainly have formed a core of resistance to Sauron,or failing that to provide aid and comfort to those that did.
The Valar,during the third age,had recognised the error of their previous interventions in ME,and in realisation of this fact,sent forth the Istari.Other than this,they had only a policy of benign neutrality towards ME.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 12, 2002)

I always find myself asking the same question about the Ring; Did it in the end betray Sauron?

However, there are some other threads that ought to be visited including this one and especially Here


----------



## Dwimmerlaik (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes,it did.Period.
Perhap's Sauron could have been defeated in some other fashion,but as the ring was created with an inherent weakness(one which Sauron probably judged as an aceptable risk),it could also be destroyed by that weakness.
As an interesting parralel,though not comparable with our discussion,would be the greave's of Achilles armour.In his armour he struck fear and terror through Troy's rank's until he was pulled down by Hector by the weakness in his armour.
Sauron through his arrogance,could only assume that if the ring was found by anyone other than himself,that they would attempt to wield it as he would,as Gandalf noted.It was certainly not the first prospect to come to mind to destroy it rather than wield it,and in this Sauron had every reason to be confident.
Ultimately the ring did betray Sauron,not the power,malice and presence that the ring had,but rather the power of Sauron that the ring represented.


----------

